# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  THOUZER, AGV, Doog Inc., Tsukuba, Ibaraki, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Doog Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Following AGV THOUZER

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> THOUZER remembers the people or objects placed in front of them and then follows the subject as it moves.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 18, 2016

----------

